# NEW From Lumenok!!!



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

The Lumen-Arrow is new for 2009! The Lumen-Arrow is made in North America with the highest quality carbon fibers -- 100% carbon (NO fiberglass). Every Lumen-Arrow comes equipped with a Lumenok (lighted arrow nock in red or green) specially fitted to each shaft, a smooth polished finish, and your choice of either Bohning 2” Blazer Vanes or raw shafts. Sorted to (+/-0.5) of a grain weight per dozen and a straightness of (+/-0.003), Lumen-Arrows come in three sizes: 45/60 ( 8.1 gpi.); 60/75 (8.8 gpi.); and 75/90 (9.9 gpi). We realized that selling Lumenoks in arrows that were prepared properly for its utmost performance would guarantee a more enjoyable archery experience whether you are hunting or just shooting targets. Lumen-Arrows are a product of the Burt Coyote Co. Inc. (309) 358-1602.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. I know them lighted nocks can be a bear to install sometimes. Now it's done for you. What will they come up with next ???


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

the green sure is bright! seems like these should sell pretty good:thumbs_up


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*lighted nocks*

Those look great:thumbs_up


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

pse crazy said:


> the lumen-arrow is new for 2009! The lumen-arrow is made in north america with the highest quality carbon fibers -- 100% carbon (no fiberglass). Every lumen-arrow comes equipped with a lumenok (lighted arrow nock in red or green) specially fitted to each shaft, a smooth polished finish, and your choice of either bohning 2” blazer vanes or raw shafts. Sorted to (+/-0.5) of a grain weight per dozen and a straightness of (+/-0.003), lumen-arrows come in three sizes: 45/60 ( 8.1 gpi.); 60/75 (8.8 gpi.); and 75/90 (9.9 gpi). We realized that selling lumenoks in arrows that were prepared properly for its utmost performance would guarantee a more enjoyable archery experience whether you are hunting or just shooting targets. Lumen-arrows are a product of the burt coyote co. Inc. (309) 358-1602.


how much?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

price???

and when you say north america do you mean canada???

oem????


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> price???
> 
> and when you say north america do you mean canada???
> 
> oem????


probably Mexico.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Arrows are made by Victory in i Believe California but don't quote me. 

Price i believe will be around $200 a dozen but will get a positive answer from Eric tomorrow
Thanks
PSE CRAZY


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ouch! $200.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

camoman73 said:


> Ouch! $200.


When you figure over $100 a dozen for arrows and then 10-12$ a piece for lumenocks, thats not to bad.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

victory is a great mfg, if they are the oem you know the quality is top notch:thumbs_up


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

pretty sure the headquarters are in Cali. manufactured in Mexico. correct me if I'm wrong. Victory guys should know.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Price will be about $55 per 3 arrows....and yes they are made in America


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

$220 for a dozen arrows? They better be the straightest arrow on the market. A lit nock is not worth that to me.


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hawkdiesel (Oct 19, 2008)

*Lighted Arrows*

You all have not seen the Youtube of how to make them for only $3.00 each:mg:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Arrows*

Sounds to me like the nock sales could be down so they are trying a new way to sell them.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

they would sell a heck of a lot more if they werent so freaking expensive.


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Is there any kind of guarantee with them? I tried lumenocks a couple years ago and just had a terrible time with them. I might actually be interested in these but there'd have to be a guarantee of them working right.

Props to Lumenock for thinking outside of the box on this one!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Skeptic said:


> Is there any kind of guarantee with them? I tried lumenocks a couple years ago and just had a terrible time with them. I might actually be interested in these but there'd have to be a guarantee of them working right.
> 
> Props to Lumenock for thinking outside of the box on this one!


I will check on the guarantee....But I can tell you that they have come a long way from a few years ago!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

They look like victories or gold tips..


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> They look like *victories* or gold tips..


yes they are


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

$220 For a dozen arrows and they come with a box of tissues to wipe your eyes if you lose one.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> $220 For a dozen arrows and they come with a box of tissues to wipe your eyes if you lose one.


thats kinda the point of lumenoks:darkbeer:


----------



## peeps30 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure on the arrows but the lumenok in manufactured in Yates City, IL. These guys are great. Of course I'm from midwestern IL (Knoxville) and am a proud supporter, but I'll stick to just buying the lumenoks and put'em in my own arrows.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mad_Max (Apr 4, 2009)

What is the preferred color?


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

PSE CRAZY like green 

I like red


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Mad_Max said:


> What is the preferred color?


Bump i love the green


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

*I love the green ones*

I use them for everything from Hunting to 3-D and just love them............


----------



## ndbowhunter (Oct 27, 2004)

If they are made by Victory, they are not made in America. Victory manufactures in Mexico.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

ndbowhunter said:


> If they are made by Victory, they are not made in America. Victory manufactures in Mexico.


Mexico is America.. they didn't say made in USA just America


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*can't see*

I can't see to many people buying them for $220 a dozen. When you figure you can buy a dozen Gold Tips and put the easton version in all twelve for about 60 dollars less. But most guys don't need 12 lighted nocks just a couple for hunting or for seeing where they are grouping. As a dealer I feel you are going to have to get the price down if you want them to make it.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> Is there any kind of guarantee with them? I tried lumenocks a couple years ago and just had a terrible time with them. I might actually be interested in these but there'd have to be a guarantee of them working right.
> 
> Props to Lumenock for thinking outside of the box on this one!


 If you purchase them and have any issues, they will take care of you. I received some today and shot 6 arrows about 20 times each and they worked great, light worked every time on every shot. These are great!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

archeryhunterME said:


> the green sure is bright! seems like these should sell pretty good:thumbs_up


 The green is very bright and they work flawlessly.:darkbeer:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

alwinearcher said:


> When you figure over $100 a dozen for arrows and then 10-12$ a piece for lumenocks, thats not to bad.


 Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Lumenok (May 1, 2008)

*Information online!*

I wanted to let you folks know that we have got the Lumen-Arrow info online at our website. www.lumenok.net The answers to your questions are there. On our home page there is a link to our catalog pages. There are also some new videos on our How To page that demonstrate the methods that we use to square the back of the Lumen-Arrow shaft and how to change the battery in the New Lumenok Blazer that is unique to the Lumen-Arrow. There is a lot of information on the site that answers a lot of the questions that I receive.

New info. The red Lumenok Blazer averages over 3000 lux on the Digital Lux meter. That is at least twice as bright as the Firenock, and 10 times as bright as the other chinese lighted nock. You can buy 3 complete Lumen-Arrows for what Firenock gets for 3 nocks??? I would also stack the Lumenok Blazer up to the Firenock is an extreme shock test and win. What is the best deal?

I don't have any smoke to blow up yer butts. No gold plating. No Titanium. No fancy electronics. Just a brighter , lighter, lighted arrow nock that works the way it is supposed to. I have been providing people instructions for years. I can testify that they are seldom read, and when they are they are frequently misunderstood. People are also misled about what thier arrows are made of. Ours are carbon, period. The fit of the nock to the arrow in a Lumen-Arrow is right. The end of the shaft is square( within .001" ) These are the variables that my customers have controlled since we began building Lumenoks. 

With the Lumen-Arrow products we cover those variables. Our Lumenok Bolt assemblies have been working great for 3 years. Click the link on our homepage that will show you Marc Anthony's test of the Lumen-Arrow. 

http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/deerhunter/article/the_entire_lumen-arrow_test/  
These things just flat work! Our Lumen-Arrow shafts are manufactured in Mexico, but our Lumenoks are all manufactured in Yates City, IL USA, where we also add the value of a factory setup lighted arrow complete.

The rest of our lineup works every bit as well as the Lumen-Arrow products, but it does require that you control the condition and fit to your arrow shaft as described on our HOW TO page http://www.lumenok.net/howto.htm 

If you have problems, there is always the Contact Us information, or call us at 309-358-1602. That is the number on every package of Lumenoks. 

Eric Price


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

They are made in mexico i think victory and goldtip are on the same street. The lumennock is made in america the easton nock is made over seas i would say extra for the made in america stuff


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

These are great arrows and work every shot. I've shot mine about 500 times in the last 2 weeks and they have work great on every shot. Also shot 3 hogs in the last week with them. Here's a picture of a small guy I shot this afternoon.


----------



## ibbuckhunter (Apr 2, 2008)

*Lumenocks, are they legal in Colorado*

for some reason, I can not figure out how to post a new thread. the "post new thread" button is nowhere to be found. I don't mean to change the subject here but I thought this might be the right thread to ask. Does anyone know if lighted nocks are illegal to use in Colorado? I am planning an elk hunt this fall and want to be legal when I go.

thanks


----------



## cskillern (Mar 29, 2009)

*usa*

victory arrows are made in the us there in cali


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Victory arrows*



cskillern said:


> victory arrows are made in the us there in cali


They are not made in US, they are made in Mexico. The shaft factory is in Mexico. Victory arrow, the company, has its office in San Diego, California.


----------



## Lumenok (May 1, 2008)

*Legal in Colorado?*

Lighted arrow nocks are currently not Legal for use in the following states.
Colorado, Montana, North Dakota, Idaho,Washington and Oregon. Talk to you legislators. These are "your" laws. The people in Alaska and Kansas have won appeals to their states to allow the use of lighted nocks. 

Thanks Dorge, for juming in there and straightening out the issue of where Victory arrows are made. They are made in Mexico. We still build the Lumenok right here in Yates City, IL though. The Lumen-Arrow is among many excellant all carbon shafts that work very well with the Lumenok. They are made all over the world. Some even in the US. Arrow construction, size and the squareness at the end of the shaft are the 3 things that we hoped to control with the release of the Lumen-Arrow. Additionally we have learned that arrows need to be squarer on the back, both for the sake of Lumenok function and accuracy. To date there has not been a device available to easily square the back end of a fletched shaft. That is no longer the case. We recently introduced F.A.S.T. ( the fletched arrow squaring tool ) You can see it in action on the following link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCG0Lcl3_84


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Solo Todd said:


> These are great arrows and work every shot. I've shot mine about 500 times in the last 2 weeks and they have work great on every shot. Also shot 3 hogs in the last week with them. Here's a picture of a small guy I shot this afternoon.


 Killed hog #4 with the Lumen arrow, they have worked great everytime.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Bump for the FAST tool by lumenok...... check it out in the general archery discussion


----------

